# Cysto B/L RPG Ureteroscopy laser....



## bill2doc (May 2, 2011)

Need help with codes and modifiers if needed please


Cysto B/L RPG Ureteroscopy laser treatments of upper tract tumors, dilation of ureteral stricture JJ stent.

Thank you


----------

